# Suche einsteigerfreundiges und kostenloses Programm zum designen einer Webseite



## Batas (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

zuerst mal den Hintergrund:

Meine Schwester ist dieses Jahr in einem Kurs in der Schule, der den Auftrag hat Schulkleidung zu designen und das dann als richtige eigenständige Firma aufzubaunen. Für diese brauchen sie eine Webseite, ohne Onlineshop, die ich gestalten soll. Jetzt interessiert es mich, welche Programme sich für einen Anfänger eignenen. Am besten sollte es dafür auch noch eine Art how to do oder Bedienungsanleitung geben. Server wird von der Schule gestelt, ich werde aber Admin spielen dürfen.

Eine zweite Fragewie würdet ihr soeine Firma nennen bzw was für ein Name würde euch ansprechen, wenn sich dieses Projekt in einem größeren Stil herrauskommt, also nicht nur für eine Schule sondern für 5 oder mehr.

mfg

Batas


----------



## midnight (17. September 2009)

Also ein Shopsystem ist schon ne Ecke aufwändiger. Denke da wirst du was in CGI machen müssen. Aber wenn du da überhaupt keine Ahnung von hast, dann würde ich die Finger davon lassen...


so far


----------



## Otep (18. September 2009)

Hm, wie genau hast Du dir das ganze optisch vorgestellt???

wäre nicht schlecht wenn Du vielleicht ein paar Seiten mal posten könntest, bei dehnen Du der Meinung bist das "deine" Page so ausehen soll...

Ansonsten hat midnight schon recht... kling sehr aufwändig und ohne Ahnung schon schwer zum Umsetzten...


GreZze Otep


----------



## bingo88 (18. September 2009)

Na das hängt davon ab, ob die Seite dynamisch oder statisch werden soll. Bei statischen Seiten (nur Standard-HTML) gibt es einige WYSISYG-Editoren, z.B. nvu oder Kompozer (um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen).
Das funktioniert allerdings nur solange, wie du keinen dynamisch erzeugten Inhalt (meistens durch eine Datenbank) benötigst. Dann musst du nämlich zu höheren Mächten greifen: PHP, ASP, Java (Servlets/JSP/JSF), ... Da solltest du auch schon etwas Ahnung von haben, sonst kann das recht tükisch und frustrierend werden. In der Regel kommst du da aber auch nicht ohne HTML/CSS-Kenntnisse durch.

Für normales HTML kann ich dir selfhtml empfehlen, die haben auch ein paar weitere Themen, z.B. CSS.


----------



## Batas (18. September 2009)

Ich hab geschrieben OHNE ONLINESHOP! das brauchen sie nicht und es wäre mir auch zu aufwendig. Ein paar Kenntnisse hab ich schon, aber eben nicht der voll Profi.


----------



## DarkMo (18. September 2009)

du willst also nur ne seite haben, wo er dir in ner tabelle zum bleistift die bildchen mit ner beschreibung oder so von diesen pullis oder was deine schwester da gemacht hat anzeigt? dafür würde html locker reichen. einfach ne tabelle gebaut ( <table...> ) und da das zeug reingekleistert. bei hilfe gibts immernoch SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) .


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Ah lol da steht "ohne", ich hab "oder" gelesen  Wenn du ein paar Kenntnisse (was auch immer das sein mag) hast, dann solltest du dir einen Editor und Paint.net holen. Das sollte fürs Grundkonzept reichen. Es gibt mehr als genug css-Vorlagen, die du nur noch minimal anpassen musst. Wenn du dich auf statische Seiten beschränkst, dann brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt php.

so far


----------



## Batas (18. September 2009)

Naja, ich schau mal, was ich da so finde. Naja danke für die Hilfe vorerstmal, wenn es Probleme gibt, dann komme ich wieder auf euch zurück.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. September 2009)

Um eine professionelle Seite zu gestalten braucht es mehr als HTML/PHP/CSS/Perl und den ganzen Pipapo. Du musst vor allem ansprechende Grafiken für deine Menüs und so gestalten, musst dich also nebenbei auch in dieses Thema einarbeiten.


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

nano, notepad++, nvu,...

Wenn dann lern es richtig. Manche Programme erlauben es einem, eine Webseite "selbst" aus 5 Vorlagen zu erstellen (sieht man dann halt auch gleich), dann meinen viele gleich, dass es so einfach ist, ne Webseite zu erstellen und nennen sich gleich mal Websitedesigner, obwohl es für sowas Ausbildungen gibt (Studiengänge etc.).


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

kann mir jemand ebenfalls nen brauchbaren WYIWYG-editor empfehlen? der darf auch ruhig bis ca. 50€ kosten,oder isses dieses NVU schon gut genug?

ich hatte ne weile net objects fusion 8 aus ner heft-CD, damit war ich recht zufrieden, nur dass das beim verschieben von elementen (zB grafiken, die dann als "gerüst" für das websitedesign dienen) manchmal etwas bockig war. leider hab ich die CD verloren, und als download gibt es das nicht mehr...

was ich vorhabe: vor allem das optische designen soll halt gut möglich sein. die inhalte selbst sind aber statisch, also rein informative websites mit vlt. ein paar links drin. alle seiten der website sollen gleich aussehen, nur "in der mitte" is halt auf jeder seite ein anderer text und vlt. mal ein bild oder so.


ich stell mir das mit self-html halt sehr mühsam vor, da muss man doch dann sicher dauern mit koordinaten usw. experimentieren, bis alles passt...?


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

Adobe-Dreamweaver-CS3-STUDENT-deutsch

also ich finde das programm richtig geil.
erstens kannst du richtig gute vorlagen benutzen.
zweitens kannst du die vorlagen abändern.
und das beste, du kannst direkt auf der grafischen oberfläche arbeiten.
das kann man bei Microsoft Expression Web zum beispiel nicht.
es sieht zwar fast genau so aus, aber da siehst du nur die grafische veränderung,
bei Adobe kanste direkt drinn rum fummeln^^
und die studenten-version kostet auch nicht so viel.

hab schon gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.

hier mal ein link:
Adobe-Dreamweaver-CS3-STUDENT-deutsch


----------



## DarkMo (22. September 2009)

ich halt relativ wenig von solchen prog. der code den die "zaubern" is das schlimmste was es gibt, da hat mans selber viel aufgeräumter geschrieben. grad wenns nur statisch is. mit div's die seite fix eingeteilt un ab dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich halt relativ wenig von solchen prog. der code den die "zaubern" is das schlimmste was es gibt, da hat mans selber viel aufgeräumter geschrieben. grad wenns nur statisch is. mit div's die seite fix eingeteilt un ab dafür.


 
wie der quellcode aussieht interessiert aber ehrlich gesagt nur einen webdesigner/programmierer, der schauen will, wie toll er und wie schlecht andere "programmieren"   

is div oder div's ein tool? hast du da nen link?


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie der quellcode aussieht interessiert aber ehrlich gesagt nur einen webdesigner/programmierer, der schauen will, wie toll er und wie schlecht andere "programmieren"



Das ist quatsch! Außerdem geht es um performance und kompatiblität!



Herbboy schrieb:


> is div oder div's ein tool? hast du da nen link?


Divs sind container, in der du jede Form von Inhalt einfügen kannst (=

so far


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich halt relativ wenig von solchen prog. der code den die "zaubern" is das schlimmste was es gibt, da hat mans selber viel aufgeräumter geschrieben. grad wenns nur statisch is. mit div's die seite fix eingeteilt un ab dafür.



sucht er aber nicht ein anwenderfreundliches prog?
ich glaub nicht das er nur mit quellcode arbeiten will^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch! Außerdem geht es um performance und kompatiblität!


 ich denke eher nicht, dass der quellcode bei ner seite, die einfach nur 4-5 grafiken fürs layout, ein normales menü und ansonsten einfach nur textinhalte hat, eine spürbare performancerolle spielt... oder? ^^  

wie lang müßte man ca. html "lernen", bis man so was hinkriegt: Ciper & Kollegen  das ist rein technisch IMHO ja wenig aufwendig: menüs mit "popup", ansonsten nur text und grafik (logo, ein balken fürs menü, hintergrund und "textfenster" ) ... ^^


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2009)

das is nur bissl css (cascating style sheets) und nich sehr viel mehr ^^ und er fragte nach nem wysiwyg editor. ich versteh darunter nen editor, der ne vorschau vom programmierten liefert, ohne es auf nen webspace oder so laden zu müssen. diese "ich schieb mir da mal ne seite zusammen" tools sind aber eher graussam ^^

stell dir vor du willst nen würfel aus pappe bauen. normalerweise reicht es, da einfach 6 seiten pappe aneinander zu kleben. aber son ding da wie dreamweaver (wobei das vom hörensagen her sogar einigermaßen gut sein soll) nimmt da quasi sehr komplizierte gestaltungen vor, um das selbe zu erreichen. genauso bei soner simplen seite ^^ und sowas is recht einfach gebaut. oben nen bildchen, dann die links (mit css formatiert), dann das css menu (googlebar) und unten wieder nen bildchen ^^ warscheinlich in 2 3 div's gepackt un fertig.

nen div is btw durch <div></div> begrenzt. diesen "bereich" (container) kann man per css eben gut formatieren. ne ausrichtung vom text un dem ding an sich, hintergrundfarbe/bild... uvm ^^ und selfhtml is wirklich ne gute sache.


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie lang müßte man ca. html "lernen", bis man so was hinkriegt


 
Hm, mit ner intensiven Woche kannst Du da schon viel machen... Und wenn du Fit bist Grafiken zu erstellen, dann sieht das ganze auch schon sehr impulsant aus 

Ich denke schon das man vor dem erstellen von Webseiten erst mal a bisserl Hintergrund zum Quelltext lernen sollte... so wo wie was... halt. Was sind Divs, css usw... Würde mich schon interessieren alleine aus dem Grund was macht das Programm da eigentlich... oder wenn ich mir Dinge von anderen Seiten anschauen möchte um zu wissen wie sich das aufbaut...


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich denke eher nicht, dass der quellcode bei ner seite, die einfach nur 4-5 grafiken fürs layout, ein normales menü und ansonsten einfach nur textinhalte hat, eine spürbare performancerolle spielt... oder? ^^



Naja aber das fängt schon bei Menüs an, wenn du da js verwendest, dann dauert das auf manchen rechnern schon länger als wenn du es in css realisierst.

Dreamweaver ist btw garnicht schlecht, das Dingen arbeitet ja weitesgehend Regelkonform. Wenn du Dreamweaver nutzen willst, dann solltest du dir nebenbei auch immer den erzeugten Quelltext angucken, dabei kannst du auch viel lernen (=

so far


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was ich vorhabe: vor allem das optische designen soll halt gut möglich sein. die inhalte selbst sind aber statisch, also rein informative websites mit vlt. ein paar links drin. alle seiten der website sollen gleich aussehen, nur "in der mitte" is halt auf jeder seite ein anderer text und vlt. mal ein bild oder so.



Das bekommst du im Null komma nix im WordEditor hin.

Für alle die HTML lernen wollen, schreibe ich hier mal eben die grundlegensten Tags nieder, damit ihr einen Einstieg habt:

*<html>*
*<head><title>Herb-Page**</title></head>* <!-- in <head> </head> kommen grundlegende Infos über deiner Homepage, z.B. der Titel, der open angezeigt wird oder durch <meta>-tags auch Dinge wie Weiterleitungen. -->
*<bodybasefont="arial" color="black" size="3">* Die Standardschriftart deiner Website.
*<body bgcolor="red" background="bla.bmp" visited="blue" link="black" hover="white">*<!-- Hier bestimmst du grundlegende Eigenschaften wie Hintergrundfarbe/-bild, Farben von Links usw. -->
*<br>* Macht einen Zeilenumbruch.
*<p>Text im Absatz.**</p>* <"-- Erzeugt einen Absatz welchen man z.B. mit CSS formatieren kann. -->
*<a href="url..." target="_blanc">Test</a>* Das erstellt einen link auf eine URL mit dem Anzeigetext "Test". Fast alle Tags müssen geschlossen werden mit deinem </...> Tag, so wie hier, da sonst dein gesamter Text ein Link wird.
*<img src="xxx.bmp" alt="alternativer Text" width="..." height="...">* <!-- Erzeugt ein Bild, width und height legen die Größenangaben fest, möglich sind angaben in Pixeln oder in % (prozentualer Anteil der Gesamtgröße deiner Website). Dieser Tag wird nicht geschlossen. -->
*<font color="blue" face="arial" size="5">Text</font>* <!--damit formatierst du Textfarbe/-größe und Schriftart des Textes. -->
*<b>fett</b>*
*<u>*unterstrichen*</u>*
*<i>*_kursiv_*</i>*
*<h1>Überschrift</h1>* <!-- Erzeugt eine vorformatierte Überschrift. H1 ist glaub ich Fett und Schriftgröße 4. Es geht von h1 bis h6 glaub ich. Die Formatierung kannst du mittels CSS überschreiben. -->
*<div align="center" id="Text1"> mittig zentrierter Text</div> *<!--Der besagte Tag welcher für vieles verwendet werden kann. Z.B. um Text in die mitte zu rücken. Id ist dazu da um ihn durch CSS formatieren zu können, da du dann in deinem CSS code sowas eingibst wie "Text1:{color = blue}". Auch genutzt wird dies dazu um sogenannte Anker zu setzen. Wenn du auf einen Link klickst, scrollt dein Browser an diese Stelle. -->
*<marquee scrollamount="7" scrollspeed="7" direction="right"> </marquee>* <!-- Damit erzeugst du einen Lauftext wie du ihn aus Newstickern kennst. -->
*<table></table>* <!-- Erstellt eine Tabelle. Ich bin jetzt aber zu faul auf Einzelheiten einzugehen die du zusätzlich brauchst.  -->
*</body>
</html>*

Kurzes Beispiel für einen Anker:
*<a href="@unten">Gehe nach unten.</a>

<div id="unten">Hier ist unten.</div>
* 



Ein Frameset funktioniert nun so, dass du eine Hauptseite hast welche das Browserfenster einteilt. In ihr befindet sich nichts weiter als Angaben über deine Frameaufteilung.

*<html>
<head><title>Frames....</title></head>
<frameset cols="20,100,200,*"> *<!-- Das Fenster wird in 4 vertikale Fenster unterteilt, das erste Fenster misst 20 Pixel, das zweite 100 Pixel, das dritte 200 Pixel und das vierte bekommt den kompletten restlichen Platz. Mittels anstelle von cols kannst du auch "rows" verwenden, was dann deine Seite in Wagerechte Fenster unterteilt. -->
*<frame src="1.html" name = "links"> </frame>* <!-- src (source) sagt, welche Seite im ersten Fenster erscheint. Name ist nützlich, wenn du ein Menü hast. Sie Beispiel unten. Zwischen <frame> und </frame> kommt in diesem Fall kein Text! -->
*<frame src="seite2.html" name="bla"></frame>
<frame src="seite3.html" name = "yada"></frame>
<frame src="seite4.html" name = "Hauptseite"></frame>*
*</frameset>
</html>
* 

Wenn du nun in einem Frame ein Menü mit mehreren Links hast, kannst du mittels "target" den Zielframe festlegen.

*<a href="infos.html" target="Hauptseite">Infos</a>
* 

Jetzt hast du alle grundlegenden Informationen die du für eine Seite wie von dir beschrieben benötigst.  Ich hoffe, ich habe keine Fehler drin, habe nun schon seit Jahren nichts mehr mit html gemacht. Wie du siehst funktionieren manche Dinge wie der BB-Code hier im Forum.
Weitere Infos zu den Tags findest du bei selfhtml.

Edit: Einen wichtigen Tag hab ich vergessen:
*<pre> Vorformatierter Text </pre>*

Normalerweise ist das nämlich so, dass Text, den du einfach nur in deine Seite schreibst, ohne Zeilenumbruch hintereinander weg angezeigt wird, auch wenn du im Editor selbst immer eine neue Zeile beginnst. Davon ausgenommen ist Text in div-tags. Mit pre wird Text in der HTML-Seite so formatiert, wie du ihn hier eingibst.


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

An sich sehr gute Erklärung, wenn auch mit ein paar Lücken  Aber Frames gehören einfach verboten! Die haben im Webdesign nichts, aber auch garnichts zu suchen.
Mit <pre>-Tags wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig, die sind eigentlich nur für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

naja, ich schau mal. ich hab jetzt mein net objects fusion dch wieder gefunden 

und frames: ich kenn viele user, die das toll finden, wenn man in der website "rumscrollen" kann


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> An sich sehr gute Erklärung, wenn auch mit ein paar Lücken  Aber Frames gehören einfach verboten! Die haben im Webdesign nichts, aber auch garnichts zu suchen.
> Mit <pre>-Tags wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig, die sind eigentlich nur für Entwicklungszwecke gedacht.
> 
> so far


Ja sicherlich sind da nen paar Lücken (und nen haufen Tippfehler in den Erklärungen wie ich grade seh) aber an der Erklärung hab ich so schon ungefähr 30min gesessen.  Ich wollte jetzt nicht komplett alles was ich über HTML weiß niederschreiben, ein bissl sollen die Leute ja auch selbst was rausfinden. 
Was spricht denn gegen Frames? Ich fand die eigentlich immer ganz praktisch.

Eigentlich könnte man doch mal einen Thread aufmachen, indem User mit Ahnung eine kleine komplette Anleitung zu HTML verfassen. Quasi ein "selfhtml-light feat. PCGHX". Da könnten dann die mit mehr Ahnung auch was zu PHP, Perl, CGI und CSS schreiben.


Edit: Ich habe damals HTML mit HTML-Studio gelernt. Dort ist eine Autovervollständigung für HTML-Tags drin. Außerdem auch eine Referenz mit sämtlichen HTML-Tags.
http://elsdoerfer.name/=htmlstudio


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2009)

divs sind die neuen frames! wieso hab ich nie verstanden ^^ das einzige was ich mal gehört hatte war, dass man früher frames nutzte, damit nich immer komplette seiten mit teils identischen inhalten neu geladen werden mussten (eben der typische banner und menu bereich), um die 28k modems zu sparen, und das heute mit dsl als standard eh sinnfrei geworden is. aber ich fand frames auch immer sehr praktisch un hab mit div's häufig mehr probleme wie lösungen ^^ aber man will ja mit der zeit gehen usw...

was mich an div's am meisten nervt im vergleich zu frames: frames kannste prozentual an den bildschirm anpassen, bei divs geht das einfach nich. wo is da der fortschritt >< oder diese schnucklige * angabe die einfach den rest-space beschrieben hat ^^ so konnte man % und absolut angaben mischen ohne probleme.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Natürlich kannst du die Divs so anpassen wie du willst, du brauchst nur ein großes div drumrum. Und frames sind einfach *******, weil das halt eigentlich mehrere Seiten sind. Die Navi ist fürn Po, verlinken kann man nicht und indexen schon garnicht...

so far


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. September 2009)

Wie genau macht man denn mit Divs Frames? Die einzige Alternative zu nem Frameset, die ich kenne, geht mit PHP.


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wie genau macht man denn mit Divs Frames? Die einzige Alternative zu nem Frameset, die ich kenne, geht mit PHP.



Ja, die alternative ist doch prima.

so far


----------



## Operator (24. September 2009)

MMh könnte auch zu meinem Problem
passen
Ich organisier eine LAN Party um Infos zu verbreiten 
wie server ip   essens Bestellung
bräuchte ich ein kleines Kostenloses programm was eine HP erstellt die schnell veränderbar ist und möglichst für andere erreichbar ist im internen netzwerk ;P

Am besten sollte das programm ne vorlage haben
mit vvlt 2-3 pulldown menues und das wars 

Hoffe ist nicht zu Offtopic

Ich habe minimale HTML kenntnisse
so wie die am anfang der seite
bin aber zu Faul das selbst zu schreiben mit den Tags ;P Fehler suche dauert zu lang


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

Reich halt nen Zettel rum. Name drauf, dazu noch ne Unterschrift, dann bestellen.


----------



## Operator (24. September 2009)

Hmm schade in Schule hatten wir ein Programm mit dem das sehr einfach ging bloss name entfallen klang so ähnlich wie gdata man konnte da fast ohne html ein leicht hp erstellen ich glaub man konnte aber leider die seite dann nicht hosten


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

Dabei habt ihr wie ich sehe nur das klicken gelernt. Wir hatten auch mal nen Lehrer, der so ein Programm für die Programmierung gezeigt hat, damit auch die letzen Tränen das machen konnten.


----------



## Operator (24. September 2009)

Ebend und sowas bräucht was dann auch ohne Probleme vllt mit dem selben programm gehostet werden kann 

Geht halt schnelller was zusammen klicken als selber schreiben ;P

War halt 6 Klasse und die Schule hat sehr wenig mit Computern am Hut 

Ich kann schon ein bisschen HTML aber nur die grundlage aber das dauert um was halbwegs funktionierendes hinzubekommen


----------



## midnight (24. September 2009)

Naja also wenn du Bestellungen aufnehmen willst, dann brauchst du ne Datenbank. Wir hatten auf der einen Lan mal so ein Lan-Management-Tool oder so. Das konnte Turniere und alles sowas schon organisieren. Aber wie das nun hieß.

so far


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. September 2009)

Alterntiv registrierst du dich hier und erstellst ein eigenes Forum für deine LAN-Party, dann brauchst du gar nichts mehr selbst machen. Da kannst du dann auch gleich Turnierergebnisse und dergleichen bekanntgeben.


----------



## midnight (28. September 2009)

Naja ein Forum halte ich für weniger sinnvoll. Probiers doch mal hiermit.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (28. September 2009)

Du könntest ja auch einfach einen Thread hire im Forum unter Verkäufe/Kaufgesuche erstellen und dann sollen die, die ne Pizza wollen reinschreiben, welche se haben wollen.


----------

